# Possible cause for bad sprinkler spray



## tragiclawn (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I just replaced a sprinkler had that wasn't shooting near as far it it should ( probably 7 ft ) with a Hunter PGJ. Now it's way worse and barely any water is coming out. All the other rotars in the same zone are perfectly fine. Below is a picture of the problematic sprinkler along with the other zone's rotar working fine.



Any ideas on what i can do to troubleshoot the issue?
Could this be from mud in the line or something worse?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the most likely is a pinched line. Maybe a root or the sidewalk settled.


----------



## tragiclawn (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey @g-man ,

I resolved the issue. When i removed the old rotor and inserted the new one looks like i got some mud inside the sprinkler. When i looked at the filter to see what it looked like it was full of mud. Cleaning the filter resolved the issue. I'm very new to sprinkler maintenance but learnning with experience. My recommendation for others and for me going forward when replacing sprinkler heads is.

1. Remove the old rotor from the system
2. Insert the new rotor by screwing the body on.
3. Remove the cap of the new sprinkler rotor.
4. Turn on sprinklers in that zone for 60 seconds so that any mud that went into the sprinkler pipes or went into the sprinkler when u screwed on the new one gets flushed out.
5. Turn off the sprinklers in that zone and screw the cap back on.

This way seems to make the most sense in order to prevent accidentally getting the filter clogged with mud when the holearound the sprinkler is filled with water. Below is a picture of the sprinkler parts to help correlate to the instructions!


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Be aware that some of the PRS spray bodies have the Floguard feature which limits the flow to 0.5 GPM if a nozzle is broken. These require a flushing piece in addition to a flushing nozzle that goes into the riser to deactivate that feature and allow full flow.


----------

